# Some Silly/Funny Suns Team Vids



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wasn't sure if I should put this in the Highlights Forum Sticky or here since these aren't really highlights per se. They're all silly stuff done by the team and mascot this year. These are all actually up on the Suns site itself. Anyways, enjoy! ^_^

*Phoenix Suns: Postgame Report with Tim Kempton*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3b5WT2-pfQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K3b5WT2-pfQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Phoenix Suns: Shaq Quotes Through the Years*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j83-K5vXaLY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j83-K5vXaLY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Phoenix Suns: Gordan G-I-R-I-C-E-K*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sM8AjYY42DA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sM8AjYY42DA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Phoenix Suns: Gorilla vs. Bear*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwRNiVJl15E&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwRNiVJl15E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Phoenix Suns: Gorilla Date Night*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-hUazQfi8C4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-hUazQfi8C4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hahah...nice vids meir..that damn giricek video, what a fruit that guy is :whistling:
i wish i could find the video of the suns dinner thing when it was training camp, idk where i would find it, but they make dj, alando, and dough thomas sing, and then skip around the restaurants like fools..and some other funny stuff in there too, if anyone can find it props.

ps..does anyone know, do we still do that skipping around in a circle before games? i havent seen it done in a while and wondering if we still do it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

LMAO that Tim Kempton video is classic. Playing with the dudes ears, Diaw throwing towels, everyone trying to sack Barbosa.

Epic stuff right there.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kekai said:


> hahah...nice vids meir..that damn giricek video, what a fruit that guy is :whistling:
> i wish i could find the video of the suns dinner thing when it was training camp, idk where i would find it, but they make dj, alando, and dough thomas sing, and then skip around the restaurants like fools..and some other funny stuff in there too, if anyone can find it props.
> 
> ps..does anyone know, do we still do that skipping around in a circle before games? i havent seen it done in a while and wondering if we still do it.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7T7eixwrnY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7T7eixwrnY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Well all I found was this. The fun part of them skipping around can only be seen on the Suns' site itself I believe.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Shaq Facts, LOL ^_^

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GgGW5UM2iss&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GgGW5UM2iss&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hahah nice one meir..thats the one i was looking for..
and that shaq facts one too LMAO :rofl2:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

This new commercial for TNT just cracks me up:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6gWKP3Uv14&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6gWKP3Uv14&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lmao...nice one tiz..amare the actor baby


----------

